

Why Cards Are the Future of the Web - basil
https://medium.com/@intercom/why-cards-are-the-future-of-the-web-d3f6ce8b843a

======
nabla9
Future, meet past

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperCard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperCard)

